# Rutting Buck QDM Club Near Dublin, Ga



## Chris Tyre (Jan 30, 2012)

Rutting Buck Hunt Club in Johnson County, Ga. Located 15 miles North of East Dublin off Buckeye Road. 3000 acres  bordered by the Oconee River. This club is QDM and bucks taken must score 120" or better. The club has abundant wildlife with deer, turkey, and hogs. Lots of foodplots with year round horn growing mineral "holes". We have camp with water well that runs from generator and a concrete slap skinning rack. Land has planted pines, lots of hardwood bottoms, clear cuts, and some swamp bottoms near river that are loaded down with some nice hogs. Due to economy the club has went to 40 members to lower the yearly dues to $1,000. Message me for more info or to take a look at the lease. Thanks, Chris


----------



## BigBuckDown1 (Jan 31, 2012)

hey chris my name is steven i live on 441 at hwy112 would love to look at the land if u could contact me at 478 233 7372 i have been looking for a place to hunt in the area thanks steven


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was in this club for a couple of years.  Big deer in the area.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks 01Foreman400 for your comment. Steven, I will forward your info to JD club president to set up time to show you property.


----------



## GGreenway (Feb 1, 2012)

I grew up in this club 20+ years ago. Great times!


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 2, 2012)

Steven, JD has your number and will be contacting you soon, Thanks, Chris


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 2, 2012)

The club now has a drawing for new and exsisting members who pay there dues on or before May 1st 2012 for a Remington 700 ADL .270 with camo stock and a Lieupold Scope, base, and rings with light up cross hairs. You will get additional tickets for every new member you have  referred to the club.


----------



## GobbleBeehives (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi..am interested in getting more information about the club. Am mainly into turkey hunting but also love hog and deer hunting as well. If you want you can email me at vdietz@gmail.com. I live in Atlanta but may be in your area this coming Saturday. Thanks. Vance at 770-316-7948


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 3, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 3, 2012)

Sign up before Turkey season and start hunting. Got plenty of hogs to hunt all year long. Also got the river to catch sum cats and a duck pond full of ducks.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## benosmose (Feb 7, 2012)

I am very interested would love to see it and do you allow hog hunting with dogs between deer and turkey season thanks ben.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 8, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 10, 2012)

First club workday Feb. 25. Come see us and check out lease.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cperry (Feb 21, 2012)

can you give me a call about the club?478 278 4513 Thanks Chris.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 22, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Chris Tyre (Feb 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Mar 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 3, 2012)

any hog only memberships? dogs allowed?


----------



## Chris Tyre (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry tnhunter80. hunts hogs all year with full membership and would have to ask President about dogs. Doubt its a problem during off season of deer as we had members rabbit hunting with dogs after deer season closed.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Mar 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Mar 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 2, 2012)

Still looking for a few members. Not many people that view this property continue looking. We boosted up the mineral licks this weekend and they are tearing them up. Using an old school homemade horn growing recipe. Third year that me and my dad been in club putting it out and have seen a huge improvement in the mass on the bucks here. Gonna be even better this year.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 13, 2012)

Dues paid before May 1st gets you in the drawing for a new rifle. Come check us out, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 20, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Padderatz (Apr 25, 2012)

*club*

hi new to Ga. so how far from Buford , any guest or Famaly Memberships? Thank,s


----------



## Chris Tyre (Apr 28, 2012)

We are about 3hrs S-SE of buford. Guest our allowed and we do have family memberships.


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 6, 2012)

Still Looking for a few members.


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 14, 2012)

bump


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 26, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## michaeldedge (Jun 5, 2012)

*Still Open?*

Are spots still avail? Is this the club just past the Johnson co boat landing? I hunted the club just before it last year. Quality deer. Let me know next time yall are down, I live right down Buckeye rd and would like to take a look.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, We still have spots avail. Your in the right spot on the club. We run from boat landing road a couple miles down highway to where the small pines hit the 20 year old pines. It runs down jc landing road to boat ramp and the river boarders the property completly down the back. I'll pm you some contact info and jd can meet with you.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jul 11, 2012)

Still looking for a few members. Call JD @ 478-808-1032.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Aug 11, 2012)

Still have a few spots available.


----------

